# Average weight for 4month old gsd male



## Mr.Wyatt

Hi just wondering whats and average weight for a 4month gsd male.


----------



## GROCKSHD

Not sure what average weight is but my pup turns 4 months on the 13th, he weighed 30.9 lbs yesterday at the vet.


----------



## roxy84

this chart is often referred to:

WEIGHT AND HEIGHT CHART FOR THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG

but, these are just averages, and forum members here have gsd's that commonly fluctuate from those averages. it is much more critical that gsd's be kept as lean as possible (as long as ribs arent sticking out) and eating a food appropriate for a large breed pup.

ive seen owners who want to feed their dog to try to make them "fit" into some average number, which is an absolute mistake.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt

thanks for the reply's I was just curious.


----------



## Riley425

roxy84 said:


> this chart is often referred to:
> 
> WEIGHT AND HEIGHT CHART FOR THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG
> 
> but, these are just averages, and forum members here have gsd's that commonly fluctuate from those averages. it is much more critical that gsd's be kept as lean as possible (as long as ribs arent sticking out) and eating a food appropriate for a large breed pup.
> 
> ive seen owners who want to feed their dog to try to make them "fit" into some average number, which is an absolute mistake.


Agreed... Our male Riley was 38.8 pounds at 4 months, but his growth has slowed considerably since then. He's now a year old, 70 pounds, and very "lean" (he's 25" tall to the top of his shoulder blades). 

I remember worrying the first few months about whether or not Riley fit into that growth chart, or how big he was going to be at 1 year because the _chart _said that is 100% of his total growth... blah! The truth is that their growth, weight, and duration of growth can vary dramatically. If you want to know how big your pups going to be, look to his parents. If you want to know what his weight should be, look at his ribs lol.


----------



## lrodptl

Mr.Wyatt said:


> Hi just wondering whats and average weight for a 4month gsd male.


Fritz was 46 pounds at 4 months and is 81 pounds at 7 months.

Shaeffer was 36 pounds at 4 months and topped out at 92 pounds.


----------



## Blitz1203

Blitz just had a growth spurt. He weighs 45 pounds today and he is just over 4 months old.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Cullen is 20 1/2 weeks.. which is about 4 1/2 months and a few days... but he got weighed today at 51.2 pounds


----------



## doggiedad

i don't know what the average weight for a 4 month
old Shep is.

my dog at 9 weeks old he weighed 17.5 lbs.

at 19 weeks old he weighed 23.5 lbs.

at 6 months old he weighed 70 lbs.

at 1.5 years old he weighed 95.1 lbs.

currently (3 yrs. old 6/04/10) 88 lbs.

my dog was 95 lbs. when he was weighed
2 months ago. i have him down to 88 lbs.
my dog isn't fat. he's in shape. our Vet
says he's naturally big. i don't think
he needs to be 95 lbs.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie is 18 weeks and weighs 50.2 lbs


----------



## veeds35

legend is 17 weeks and he weighs 48.6 lbs and he is lean, he has big thick bones.


----------



## Sambuca

Sam is 17 weeks and weighed in at 35lbs today. He's a bit on the skinny side though.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Jax is 14 weeks and 35lbs and also on the skinny side... These are some crazy variations


----------



## TerriJ

*Average weight for 4 month old GSD*

Our boy Smokie is 58 lbs. at 18 weeks yesterday at the vet's and he is lean but very big boned. Vet said he looks great. We probably should have named him Moose or something along those lines. LOL He was gaining on average about 3-3.5 lbs. a week until now. He only gained 1.5 this past week.


----------



## HPFMTRE

My boy Klaus was about 45lbs at 4 months.


----------



## gsd_bella

Ryker is two days off 4 months old and weighs approx 35lbs


----------



## ruger

Zeus is 20 weeks and weighed in a 30lbs. So far for his age he's the smallest dog I've seen on the forum.


----------



## AdrianVall

Wow.. these numbers vary like crazy! Odin is 15 weeks old, and weighs 35 lbs. That's crazy how much it varies.


----------



## WtxPA

Wow, June is 15 weeks and around 20lbs took her to the vet for her shots and she didn't seem to concerned about her weight. maybe she's a late bloomer


----------



## ruger

WtxPA said:


> Wow, June is 15 weeks and around 20lbs took her to the vet for her shots and she didn't seem to concerned about her weight. maybe she's a late bloomer


Zeus was 21lbs at 15 weeks. I think he's a late bloomer, I'm hoping he gets to 70-75lbs that's a big enough dog for me.


----------



## Fuse

Zoey was 40lbs at 18 weeks.


----------



## txbwj

Axl was 40 lbs. at 4 months, and now at almost 5 months is 52 lbs.


----------



## milkmoney11

Cash was about 45 lbs at 4 months. He just turned 5 months a week ago and he's 57 lbs now. I think that is pretty much about standard from what I have seen on here for a male.


----------



## Mike K

I just put him on the scale and he is 14 weeks and weighs 35.2 lbs


----------



## dystopiamachine

Spencer is 14 weeks old and he was just weighed at the vet in around 30 lbs.


----------



## blackviolet

Godric was a little over 10lbs at 9.5 weeks (but he had diarrhea for two days prior to weighing him), and is now 21.5lbs at 12 1/2 weeks. In 3 days, he'll be exactly three months old, and that growth chart says he should be about* 10lbs heavier!* He seems much smaller/lighter than many of the dogs on this forum. Maybe he'll have a growth spurt at a different month. 

How do you measure their height, or does the vet do it?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I honestly wouldn't worry about weight (unless they are severely underweight) all puppies grow at different spurts..

As to height,,you measure from the floor to the top of shoulder.


----------



## Taylor

Strider is 50.1 lbs today at the vet and he is 19 weeks. He is big boned and is lean.


----------



## manb1

Bruin is 4 months and today weighed in at 50 lbs. His legs are big-boned, his body is lean. His sire is not big.


----------



## Klaus13

Klaus is almost 18 weeks,and weighs 48 lbs,he also has really thick big bones! Everyone says he's gonna be a big boy! I hope he doesn't go over 85!


----------



## whitemochi

my pup must be like a dwarf or something! she is 18 weeks and weighs in at 27lbs.
she was underweight before, but now she just looks a little skinny!!

she is quite small though... when i got her she was only 3.5kg


----------



## htough

doggiedad said:


> i don't know what the average weight for a 4 month
> old Shep is.
> 
> my dog at 9 weeks old he weighed 17.5 lbs.
> 
> at 19 weeks old he weighed 23.5 lbs.
> 
> at 6 months old he weighed 70 lbs.
> 
> at 1.5 years old he weighed 95.1 lbs.
> 
> currently (3 yrs. old 6/04/10) 88 lbs.
> 
> my dog was 95 lbs. when he was weighed
> 2 months ago. i have him down to 88 lbs.
> my dog isn't fat. he's in shape. our Vet
> says he's naturally big. i don't think
> he needs to be 95 lbs.


wow your dog was small at 19 weeks, but is 90 pounds know. Did he have a large growth spurt later.


----------



## DuketheGSDmom

Duke will be 4 months in 2 days and weighs 47lb today. Big big paws! I think he's gonna be a monster!


----------



## Kelcraw

Your dog gained almost 50 pounds in one month?


----------



## Kaasuti

My male puppy is 44lbs at four months.
​


----------



## Jager_the_GSD

Jager is all of 21lbs at 4 mo visit on saturday. Cant see the ribs but you can feel them.


----------



## Proudrunner

Took Max yesterday for his final set of shots, his weight was 44lbs. He turned 4 months on March 17th. He is gaining about 3 pounds a week eating BB large breed.


----------



## KristenMarino13

my male is 3 1/2 months and he weighs 35.0 pounds he wasnt the biggest puppy he was smaller than the other ones he is catching up


----------



## AugustGSD

At 3 months my pup was 15 pounds at his vet appointment. He was raised in the local animal shelter with his 2 siblings until they were 12 weeks old.


----------



## HankyPanky

My 3.5 male weights about 19lbs...is that too small? He vet doesn't seem to worried about it, but I kind of am? Is this ok? He will be 4 months October 12th..


----------



## tottie86

I took max to the vet last week and he was 36 pounds at 13 weeks!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

Apollo is 15 weeks and weighed 45 at the vet today. He will be a big boy... his mom was she100+ and dad was 130+

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YVS

Athena, 20 weeks and 48 lbs.


----------



## tottie86

Max went to the vet today and he's 19 weeks tomorrow and weighs 24.4kg or 53 pounds 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares1

Phoenix is 36.1 lbs today at 18 weeks, his second vet visit.


----------



## kellyk1992

Arendelle is our 15 week old female and she weighs 40lbs!


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger is 16 weeks & 27lb.


----------



## Leon big boy

My Leon is 17 weeks and 51 lbs. My vet sad os the big GSD Sheila ever Saw. Im brazillian, from rio.


----------



## KaiserAus

My little guy is 3 months and 35lbs 
Seems about average, although everyone we meet comments on the size of his paws.


----------



## IsaacP

Storm, male, is 35 lbs at 16 weeks.


----------

